# Tough Easter Kidding..



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I posted in kidding corral; as some of you may have seen about a what was happening. Well, at 4:30pm Dahlia's water broke. She was having light contractions and pushing very little from then on. This went on until 9:00pm with minimal progress. She started pushing harder then, no baby progress really. Dahlia had quite a big crowd for this too- My Grandmother, Mother, Stepfather, Cousin & her husband, 2nd cousin & his friend! I got cleaned up/lubed up and went in. The babies were atleast in the birth canal now and all I could feel was spinal chord and ribs on one kid. I was pretty sure the sack was already broken and the kid would be dead anyways though. I had no luck finding feet. I found the head, but the kid was coming rear first. It was breach. I tried for awhile, but to no avail. So my cousin's husband called his bosses wife who specializes in goats/cows as a vet. This is crazy right? So she came over twenty or so minutes later. She came in, it took awhile but she finally got the kid out and it was ALIVE! She went back in and pulled the next kid.. and then another one after that. ALL ALIVE! So the kid blocking it all up was a doe, breech, and the smallest one! Then there was a buck after her and then a doe last. It really turned out the best that it could have and I am so relieved... not for long though since I have 7 does left to kid throughout April!
Two kids look to be some shade of Chamoisee and one is red & white. I'm hopeful that Birdy will throw more chammy kids..?

I'll post & take pictures tommorow. I am just so exhausted. Goodnight.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

well kudos all around You all did great!!!! Cant wait to see pix..hope mom recovers well. :clap:


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

So glad to hear!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, what an ordeal , great work


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Whew, glad everybody came out all right.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

One of the most important things to know is when a situation is beyond your expertise, and, to get help as soon as possible. Good Job!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Here are some pictures!
This is the first doe, the troublemaker that was breech.








The second doe that was third born.








The buck and the doe pictured above. Like their sweaters? 









All babies all doing good, nursing,walking etc. 
Frustrating thing is though that it looks like I have a FF going sometime tonight. Unless shes just playing an April Fools trick on me? onder: Lol!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

beautiful! COngrats


----------



## lansterlou (Feb 14, 2013)

Just wanted to comment on how cute those little sweaters/jackets you have on those babies. Do you make those, or do you buy them?


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

We make them out of old men's hunting socks. You just have to cut the length you want in the sock and cut holes for legs basically.They work really well. I imagine you can use different types of socks as long as they're not too tight fitting.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Such cuties, great job VincekFarm!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

So glad this story had a happy ending!!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Congrats on the little cuties! Glad everything worked out okay.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Gorgeous kids - so glad it worked out so well. Hope the rest is smooth sailing


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you, they're doing really well. Starting to bounce around and such now.

Not exactly smooth sailing yet though since we had stillborn triplet bucklings born this morning.  Hoping the next six does going this month will have healthy kids with no complications.


----------

